# what type of bug is this and how do i get rid of it



## kaitlin459 (Jul 8, 2018)

ok so i live in tucson arizona. in a small studio apartment the office manager has the exterminator come and spray every few weeks. several weeks ago i began to see these worm like bugs on my wood floor keep in mind i have no carpet. some of these bugs i find dead some are found on there side squirming in place almost as if there having convulsions lol and some are found moving short distances prolly trying to scurry away from me when i notice them. i have attached pictures of them below

i need to know what they are where they may be coming from i.e. outside the apt or some place inside and lastly i need to know how to get rid of them i.e. how to stop them from showing up in my apt

right now it seems like my only option is to have my apt bombed for bugs

edit all pix are of the same type of bug i see in my apt


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Try searching this_ larvae in AZ_ information. I have no idea how to get rid of it. You may have to take one to the university _Bugologist_ for information.


https://www.google.com/search?q=lar...7AkINQ&biw=1128&bih=673#imgrc=H5jlHm96rQ058M:


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Dang near looks like one of these. They will show up where ever meat scraps are left laying around. Called a maggot. Eeeewwwww......


----------



## kaitlin459 (Jul 8, 2018)

thats the thing i never leave scraps around they just show up at random when i notice them they are usually squirming around in place


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

do you have just ONE of these or is your home infested with them ???


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The house fly maggots I have encountered will evolve into a fly and become very evident. Mine were from dead mice in places I hadn't found, forgotten traps. Once the dead critters were cleaned up the flies and maggots went away.

Garbage cans can also be a source. In warm weather I dump any meat scraps into old plastic grocery bags and deflate and tie them tight before placing is the garbage. Garbage can be around for several days before I take it to the local facility.

If the landlord is also putting poison out for rodents that may be the source of this problem.

Bud


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Maggots get a bad wrap really. They are still used in some cases to heal peoples wounds.....


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

When a fly lays eggs in food, the maggots that develop, stay in place growing. They spread out when they get the size in your photos. They often head toward light. 

You only have a few. Have you looked under the refrigerator or stove? Someone probably rented before you. Is the equipment a computer? Was it in storage?


----------



## kaitlin459 (Jul 8, 2018)

Johnny_inFL said:


> do you have just ONE of these or is your home infested with them ???


i have seen 7 of them not all at once but 7 total over the last 2 months they just kinda show up outta know where


----------



## kaitlin459 (Jul 8, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> The house fly maggots I have encountered will evolve into a fly and become very evident. Mine were from dead mice in places I hadn't found, forgotten traps. Once the dead critters were cleaned up the flies and maggots went away.
> 
> Garbage cans can also be a source. In warm weather I dump any meat scraps into old plastic grocery bags and deflate and tie them tight before placing is the garbage. Garbage can be around for several days before I take it to the local facility.
> 
> ...


not sure where these worm things are coming from but from what i can tell we have no rodent issues


----------



## hankdiy (Jul 10, 2018)

Probably a meal worm coming from your corn mean in your pantry. Harmless.
The bug spray will kill you though.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Good point. One of my first jobs was working in a Health Food Store. Part of my job was to take the packages with worms off the shelves. Because there were no preservatives, there were lot of larvae. Those were usually a type of moth larvae.


Btw, I have a memory of a few maggots falling down from the ceiling, but I can't remember why.


----------



## kaitlin459 (Jul 8, 2018)

hankdiy said:


> Probably a meal worm coming from your corn mean in your pantry. Harmless.
> The bug spray will kill you though.


i have no corn meal tho


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have any animals?


----------



## kaitlin459 (Jul 8, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Do you have any animals?


just my 14 year old cat also it rained last night and i just killed 3 more tonight and they all looked the same creamish yellowish color with brown head


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

At 14, I assume it's mostly indoor? Did you look under the refrigerator? I've had cats take things all over the house. If you're ever tired & put down a can of cat food, what's left can get pushed under the refrigerator & grow maggots. Same with a rodent.



Also, animals can have wounds with maggots. I hope that's not true.


----------



## kaitlin459 (Jul 8, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> At 14, I assume it's mostly indoor? Did you look under the refrigerator? I've had cats take things all over the house. If you're ever tired & put down a can of cat food, what's left can get pushed under the refrigerator & grow maggots. Same with a rodent.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, animals can have wounds with maggots. I hope that's not true.


i make sure to feed cat away from any places where food can be pushed under mom thinks they are coming in from under the front door as there is a small enough gap for them to


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just some details to maybe help.
This link has a description comparing a moth larva to a maggot, maggots have no legs.

You mention the office manager is having an exterminator come and spray every few weeks. Do you know what he is spraying for? Have you asked the exterminator to identify what those bugs are?

Your description of some being dead while others are squirming indicates they may be encountering the spray that is being applied. Although the picture with the cables seems to show a wet area so are you spraying them as well?

If your bugs have legs that affects the identification and adds to their potential travels.

Still looking,
Good luck
Bud


----------



## kaitlin459 (Jul 8, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Just some details to maybe help.
> This link has a description comparing a moth larva to a maggot, maggots have no legs.
> 
> You mention the office manager is having an exterminator come and spray every few weeks. Do you know what he is spraying for? Have you asked the exterminator to identify what those bugs are?
> ...


i had the office send the exterminator out to spray my place for roaches that were coming from someone elses place id assume as they werent coming from mine i keep a clean place


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Looks like Indian Meal Moth larvae to me. Check everywhere and everything for webbing and inside dry food product packaging. If they've already made their way behind your cabinets or storage then you may need a crack and crevice treatment using an IGR and an insecticide.


----------

